# Minor vBulletin Editorial Suggestion.



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2010)

> This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in X seconds.


This forum requires 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in X seconds.

Or, if that's too terse *. . .* 

This forum requires waiting 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in X seconds.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

